
Bing Reports 8 Percent Visitor Growth Its First Month After Launch  - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/13/bing-reports-8-percent-visitor-growth-its-first-month-after-launch/
======
lallysingh
So, is that a win? How much is engineering (which I don't discount, it's a
reasonably good site) and how much is $100M in advertising, to count for 8%
over Live Search's numbers?

~~~
vijayr
Good point. But Bing _is_ a good search engine, we just have to wait for 6
months to a year, before making any serious comparisons with Google. If it is
the $100M, it can take it only so far.

------
vijayr
I'm not that big of a MS fan, but I really really hope Bing gives some serious
challenge to Google. Its good for users to have a few choices than just one.

~~~
quizbiz
I don't care about Google's market-share but this is a nice push for both
searches to innovate. Search still has a long way to go.

------
trevelyan
My product places on Bing's front page and gets crowded out by content-free
SEO sites on Google. Go bing!

------
drhowarddrfine
It's nice that Microsoft is reporting Bing is up 8%. Of course, no one else is
reporting that and StatCounter even shows a huge drop in total usage.

And 8% increase of what? 8% higher than Bing last week? 8% market share? From
everything I've been able to find, Bing is still way back behind Yahoo which
doesn't do any advertising at all!

